# BSoD



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

System is Dell Studio XPS 435mt, BSod happens daily, always 0x124. Sound begins to fail with what sounds like static, computer slows or freezes while this happens, then lockup and BSoD. On restart after BSoD, system runs fine with no crashes for the whole session duration. Minidump of latest BSoD here.

```
0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffffa600191e180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000006, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: hl2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: d

STACK_TEXT:
fffff800`03265868 fffff800`020b53e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0191e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03265870 fffff800`0205daaa : fffff800`025583c0 fffff800`03265990 fffff800`032659e0 fffff800`025583c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`032658b0 fffff800`02535d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec2634 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec5e29 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`032658e0 fffff800`0206572d : 00000000`27ceb310 fffffa80`062f3001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03265910 fffff800`020a4404 : fffffa80`06332680 00000000`00000098 fffffa80`063329e0 fffffa80`063537d0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03265aa0 fffff800`0206ed6b : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0253acb1 fffffa80`05836050 fffffa80`058361a0 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x24
fffff800`03265ad0 fffffa60`02f90062 : 00000017`5326c6ec fffff800`0206a905 fffffa80`050846a0 fffffa60`017d2180 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03265b00 fffffa60`02f91af6 : fffffa80`058001a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`a0000003 : USBPORT!USBPORT_AcquireEpListLock+0x2e
fffff800`03265b30 fffffa60`02f9c803 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0253f000 00000017`5342640d fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_ProcessNeoStateChangeList+0x3e
fffff800`03265bd0 fffffa60`00a4998a : fffffa80`03976000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_DM_TimerDpc+0x5f
fffff800`03265c00 fffffa80`03976000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 : sptd+0x4398a
fffff800`03265c08 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 fffff800`03265cf0 : 0xfffffa80`03976000


STACK_COMMAND: kb

SYMBOL_NAME: ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME: Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000008 rbx=fffff80002187680 rcx=0000000000000101
rdx=0000000000000019 rsi=0000000000002711 rdi=fffffa8002e97060
rip=fffff80002063f90 rsp=fffff80003265868 rbp=fffff80003265910
r8=0000000000000000 r9=fffffa600191e180 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8000218d4c0 r12=fffffa8005800050 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa80058001a0 r15=fffffa6000a85fe0
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010 ss=0000 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00200246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02063f90 48894c2408 mov qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff800`03265870=0000000000000101
Child-SP RetAddr : Args to Child : Call Site
fffff800`03265868 fffff800`020b53e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0191e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03265870 fffff800`0205daaa : fffff800`025583c0 fffff800`03265990 fffff800`032659e0 fffff800`025583c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`032658b0 fffff800`02535d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec2634 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec5e29 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`032658e0 fffff800`0206572d : 00000000`27ceb310 fffffa80`062f3001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03265910 fffff800`020a4404 : fffffa80`06332680 00000000`00000098 fffffa80`063329e0 fffffa80`063537d0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d (TrapFrame @ fffff800`03265910)
fffff800`03265aa0 fffff800`0206ed6b : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0253acb1 fffffa80`05836050 fffffa80`058361a0 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x24
fffff800`03265ad0 fffffa60`02f90062 : 00000017`5326c6ec fffff800`0206a905 fffffa80`050846a0 fffffa60`017d2180 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03265b00 fffffa60`02f91af6 : fffffa80`058001a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`a0000003 : USBPORT!USBPORT_AcquireEpListLock+0x2e
fffff800`03265b30 fffffa60`02f9c803 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0253f000 00000017`5342640d fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_ProcessNeoStateChangeList+0x3e
fffff800`03265bd0 fffffa60`00a4998a : fffffa80`03976000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_DM_TimerDpc+0x5f
fffff800`03265c00 fffffa80`03976000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 : sptd+0x4398a
fffff800`03265c08 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 fffff800`03265cf0 : 0xfffffa80`03976000
start end module name
fffff800`02013000 fffff800`0252b000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 02:20:37 2009 (49AC93F5)
fffff800`0252b000 fffff800`02571000 hal hal.dll Wed Jul 09 04:45:05 2008 (48743441)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`00381000 win32k win32k.sys Tue Apr 21 13:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000 TSDDD TSDDD.dll unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00661000 cdd cdd.dll Sat Aug 02 04:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00606000 fffffa60`00610000 kdcom kdcom.dll Sat Jan 19 07:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00610000 fffffa60`0063d000 mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 07:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063d000 fffffa60`00651000 PSHED PSHED.dll Sat Jan 19 07:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00651000 fffffa60`006ae000 CLFS CLFS.SYS Sat Mar 08 02:17:30 2008 (47D1F73A)
fffffa60`006ae000 fffffa60`00760000 CI CI.dll Fri Feb 22 05:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00760000 fffffa60`007a6000 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 05:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007a6000 fffffa60`007b1700 PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 19:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffffa60`007b2000 fffffa60`007f6000 af534s48 af534s48.SYS Sat Mar 21 14:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
fffffa60`00809000 fffffa60`008e3000 Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 06:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e3000 fffffa60`008f1000 WDFLDR WDFLDR.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f1000 fffffa60`00921000 pci pci.sys Sat Jan 19 06:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00921000 fffffa60`00987000 volmgrx volmgrx.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00987000 fffffa60`0098f000 intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:56 2008 (479198A8)
fffffa60`0098f000 fffffa60`0099f000 PCIIDEX PCIIDEX.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0099f000 fffffa60`009a6000 pciide pciide.sys Thu Nov 02 09:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009a6000 fffffa60`009b9000 mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c1000 atapi atapi.sys Wed Mar 12 03:05:04 2008 (47D74860)
fffffa60`009c1000 fffffa60`009e5000 ataport ataport.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009e5000 fffffa60`009f9000 fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 06:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a06000 fffffa60`00b3a000 sptd sptd.sys Sun Mar 22 12:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
fffffa60`00b3a000 fffffa60`00b43000 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b43000 fffffa60`00b71000 SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b71000 fffffa60`00bc7000 acpi acpi.sys Wed Nov 26 03:08:49 2008 (492CBDC1)
fffffa60`00bc7000 fffffa60`00bd1000 msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 06:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bd1000 fffffa60`00be6000 partmgr partmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00be6000 fffffa60`00bfa000 volmgr volmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00c0e000 fffffa60`00c93000 ksecdd ksecdd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c93000 fffffa60`00ce3000 msrpc msrpc.sys Sat Jan 19 06:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00ce3000 fffffa60`00d3b000 NETIO NETIO.SYS Thu Mar 27 02:40:19 2008 (47EB0913)
fffffa60`00d3b000 fffffa60`00d67000 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00d67000 fffffa60`00d71000 crcdisk crcdisk.sys Sat Jan 19 06:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00d8b000 fffffa60`00d97000 tunnel tunnel.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00d97000 fffffa60`00da0000 tunmp tunmp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00da0000 fffffa60`00db3000 intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 05:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00db3000 fffffa60`00dc2f00 1394BUS 1394BUS.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`00dc3000 fffffa60`00ddf000 cdrom cdrom.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000 ndis ndis.sys Fri Feb 08 02:51:14 2008 (47ABC3A2)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00ff7000 ecache ecache.sys Sat Jan 19 06:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`01005000 fffffa60`01189000 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Sat Jan 19 05:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01189000 fffffa60`011cd000 volsnap volsnap.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011d5000 spldr spldr.sys Fri Jun 22 01:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011e7000 mup mup.sys Sat Jan 19 05:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011e7000 fffffa60`011fb000 disk disk.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0240d000 fffffa60`02445000 msiscsi msiscsi.sys Sat Jan 19 06:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02445000 fffffa60`024a2000 storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 06:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`024a2000 fffffa60`024af000 TDI TDI.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`024af000 fffffa60`024d2000 rasl2tp rasl2tp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`024d2000 fffffa60`024de000 ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`024de000 fffffa60`0250f000 ndiswan ndiswan.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0250f000 fffffa60`0251f000 raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0251f000 fffffa60`0253d000 raspptp raspptp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`0253d000 fffffa60`02555000 rassstp rassstp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02555000 fffffa60`02560000 hamachi hamachi.sys Thu Aug 16 00:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)
fffffa60`02560000 fffffa60`02572000 termdd termdd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02572000 fffffa60`02580000 kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02580000 fffffa60`0258c000 mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0258c000 fffffa60`0258d480 swenum swenum.sys Thu Nov 02 09:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`0258e000 fffffa60`025c2000 ks ks.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`025c2000 fffffa60`025cd000 mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 06:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`025cd000 fffffa60`025dd000 umbus umbus.sys Sat Jan 19 06:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`025dd000 fffffa60`025f8000 smb smb.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`02807000 fffffa60`02e2c000 atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Jul 15 03:41:07 2009 (4A5D41C3)
fffffa60`02e2c000 fffffa60`02f0b000 dxgkrnl dxgkrnl.sys Sat Aug 02 02:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02f0b000 fffffa60`02f1a000 watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 06:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02f1a000 fffffa60`02f2d000 HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 23:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02f2d000 fffffa60`02f7d000 e1y60x64 e1y60x64.sys Sat Jun 14 00:41:17 2008 (4853059D)
fffffa60`02f7d000 fffffa60`02f89000 usbuhci usbuhci.sys Fri Dec 19 04:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`02f89000 fffffa60`02fcf000 USBPORT USBPORT.SYS Fri Dec 19 04:44:19 2008 (494B26A3)
fffffa60`02fcf000 fffffa60`02fe0000 usbehci usbehci.sys Fri Dec 19 04:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`02fe0000 fffffa60`02ff1a00 ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 06:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`02ff2000 fffffa60`02ffd000 GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 15:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0300a000 kbdhid kbdhid.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0300c000 fffffa60`03054000 usbhub usbhub.sys Fri Dec 19 04:44:25 2008 (494B26A9)
fffffa60`03054000 fffffa60`03068000 NDProxy NDProxy.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03068000 fffffa60`03088000 AtiHdmi AtiHdmi.sys Mon Jun 29 13:41:50 2009 (4A48B68E)
fffffa60`03088000 fffffa60`030c3000 portcls portcls.sys Tue Oct 28 02:52:02 2008 (49067E52)
fffffa60`030c3000 fffffa60`030e6000 drmk drmk.sys Tue Oct 28 04:13:28 2008 (49069168)
fffffa60`030e6000 fffffa60`030eb180 ksthunk ksthunk.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`030ec000 fffffa60`03135000 HdAudio HdAudio.sys Thu Nov 02 01:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`03135000 fffffa60`0313f000 Fs_Rec Fs_Rec.SYS Sat Jan 19 05:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0313f000 fffffa60`03148000 Null Null.SYS Thu Nov 02 09:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`03152000 fffffa60`03159b80 HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`0315a000 fffffa60`03168000 vga vga.sys Sat Jan 19 06:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03168000 fffffa60`0318d000 VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`0318d000 fffffa60`03196000 RDPCDD RDPCDD.sys Sat Jan 19 06:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03196000 fffffa60`0319f000 rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0319f000 fffffa60`031aa000 Msfs Msfs.SYS Sat Jan 19 05:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`031aa000 fffffa60`031bb000 Npfs Npfs.SYS Sat Jan 19 05:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`031bb000 fffffa60`031c4000 rasacd rasacd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`031c4000 fffffa60`031e1000 tdx tdx.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`031e1000 fffffa60`031fc000 ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`03374000 tcpip tcpip.sys Sat Apr 26 07:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`03374000 fffffa60`033a0000 fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`033a0000 fffffa60`033b5000 USBSTOR USBSTOR.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`033b5000 fffffa60`033b6e00 USBD USBD.SYS Fri Dec 19 04:44:12 2008 (494B269C)
fffffa60`033b7000 fffffa60`033f4000 Mpfp Mpfp.sys Thu Apr 09 19:22:13 2009 (49DE3CD5)
fffffa60`033f4000 fffffa60`033ff000 mouhid mouhid.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03406000 fffffa60`03473000 afd afd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03473000 fffffa60`034b7000 netbt netbt.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`034b7000 fffffa60`034d5000 pacer pacer.sys Sat Apr 05 02:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`034d5000 fffffa60`034e4000 netbios netbios.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`034e4000 fffffa60`034ff000 wanarp wanarp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`034ff000 fffffa60`0354d000 rdbss rdbss.sys Sat Jan 19 05:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0354d000 fffffa60`03559000 nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`03559000 fffffa60`035a2680 mfehidk mfehidk.sys Wed May 06 16:31:34 2009 (4A01AD56)
fffffa60`035a3000 fffffa60`035c0000 dfsc dfsc.sys Sat Jan 19 05:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`035c0000 fffffa60`035c9000 hidusb hidusb.sys Sat Jan 19 06:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`035c9000 fffffa60`035db000 HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 06:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`035db000 fffffa60`035f7000 usbccgp usbccgp.sys Fri Dec 19 04:44:21 2008 (494B26A5)
fffffa60`0360a000 fffffa60`0363f000 fastfat fastfat.SYS Sat Jan 19 05:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`0363f000 fffffa60`0365b000 cdfs cdfs.sys Sat Jan 19 05:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0365b000 fffffa60`03669000 crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`03669000 fffffa60`03675000 dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 06:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03675000 fffffa60`0367d000 dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Wed Mar 12 03:05:04 2008 (47D74860)
fffffa60`0367d000 fffffa60`03689000 Dxapi Dxapi.sys Sat Jan 19 06:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03689000 fffffa60`0369c000 monitor monitor.sys Sat Jan 19 06:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0369c000 fffffa60`036be000 luafv luafv.sys Sat Jan 19 05:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`036be000 fffffa60`03758000 spsys spsys.sys Fri Jun 22 02:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`03758000 fffffa60`0376c000 lltdio lltdio.sys Sat Jan 19 06:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0376c000 fffffa60`03784000 rspndr rspndr.sys Sat Jan 19 06:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04c0a000 fffffa60`04ca5000 HTTP HTTP.sys Sat Jan 19 06:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`04ca5000 fffffa60`04ccd000 srvnet srvnet.sys Sat Jan 19 05:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`04ccd000 fffffa60`04ceb000 bowser bowser.sys Sat Jan 19 05:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`04ceb000 fffffa60`04d05000 mpsdrv mpsdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 06:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`04d05000 fffffa60`04d2c000 mrxdav mrxdav.sys Sat Jan 19 05:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`04d2c000 fffffa60`04d54000 mrxsmb mrxsmb.sys Sat Jan 19 05:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`04d54000 fffffa60`04d9d000 mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Aug 27 02:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`04d9d000 fffffa60`04dbc000 mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 05:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`04dbc000 fffffa60`04ded000 srv2 srv2.sys Sat Jan 19 05:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0500d000 fffffa60`050a1000 srv srv.sys Tue Dec 16 03:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`050a1000 fffffa60`05157000 peauth peauth.sys Mon Oct 23 12:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`05157000 fffffa60`05162000 secdrv secdrv.SYS Wed Sep 13 14:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`05162000 fffffa60`05171000 tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 06:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`05171000 fffffa60`05191000 WUDFRd WUDFRd.sys Sat Jan 19 06:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`05191000 fffffa60`051a7000 WUDFPf WUDFPf.sys Sat Jan 19 06:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`051a7000 fffffa60`051be680 mfeavfk mfeavfk.sys Wed May 06 16:33:12 2009 (4A01ADB8)
fffffa60`051bf000 fffffa60`051c9700 mfesmfk mfesmfk.sys Wed May 06 16:34:50 2009 (4A01AE1A)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00d71000 fffffa60`00d7f000 crashdmp.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
fffffa60`00d7f000 fffffa60`00d8b000 dump_ataport
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
fffffa60`00ff7000 fffffa60`00fff000 dump_atapi.s
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
fffffa60`03148000 fffffa60`03152000 kbdhid.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
```
For reference (things already suggested): *http://eighthunderworld.forumotion....yard-f5/my-fcking-amazing-bsod-issue-t217.htm*

Uploaded the files you guys would like.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting. Same error with *hl2.exe* that I saw earlier today.

This indicates a processor error, in case you don't know. Have you ever adjusted the system's voltages?

This is generally caused by a faulty processor, but other potential things are voltage and motherboard issues, as well as BIOS settings. Overheating is another one.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, processor error? That's surprising, thanks for the info. System voltages cannot be changed in Dell BIOS, because Dell is terrible like that. The strangest thing is my system will crash once and only once a day, after that restart it runs fine for the whole day.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, good old Dell. It's good anyway; people can do severe damage by adjusting their voltages. 

Well, when the BSoD refers to "clock cycles", it's referring to the cycles that a CPU makes. But I shouldn't say definitely CPU: RAM also has clock cycles, AND motherboards...Regardless, 0x101 is an error with these clock cycles.

Based on the things that I saw from the thread on the other forum, it seems like overheating is an issue with your CPU.

Did you already try the suggestion there, editing the power options?

EDIT: Based on this piece that I found in the stack text:

```
fffffa60`04bd0300 fffffa60`0241aaea : fffff880`09b6a1e0 fffff880`08f78470 fffffa80`6d4d6956 fffff880`0958a6b0 : [B]nt!KiPageFault[/B]+0x119
```
Page faults are memory issues. Add your memory to the list of major possibilities.

Whenever you have some free time, download *MemTest86*: www.memtest86.com

You need a blank CD or DVD and ISO burning software to burn it. If you don't have the software, I recommend *ImgBurn*: www.imgburn.com

Boot the computer from the CD and let it run for a few hours.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

The only power options I am able to change are basic ones that determine power saving. To clarify, which power settings are you referring to? Edit- I'm going to run memtest.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The power settings are as you said. In that other post, it stated that someone fixed the error by switching to *High Performance*.

The memory test will help us to narrow it down. Keep us posted.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

I changed it to high performance two days ago, no improvement since. I have a problem with memtest86 though. I have no CDs or DVDs available to burn to until tomorrow when I can grab some. Is it possible to somehow boot from a USB stick?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Then it gets complicated...I've never heard of someone running it from a flash drive.

Are you sure that your computer can boot from a USB drive? Not all can.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not even sure if my computer can. Would it be possible to run it from its own partition? Edit- I asked our team's jnr.techie, he runs memtest86+ from a USB stick, though he isn't using a Dell. Dell BIOS won't allow me to modify anything.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I know how to do it, but try to find out if your system can boot from a USB.

EDIT: Just wondering, you do you mean, "our team"?


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, I should clarify- our team in reference to gaming. We have a rapidly growing team for a hl2-based game, Team Fortress 2- this along with other games running on hl2.exe along with several other programs cause problems. I've already asked three of the smartest guys managing our team's servers, website and forum, and they are all mostly clueless to the problem.

I just looked in my BIOS, I have 3 boot priorities. Priority 1 is set to removable device, so this may work.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Updating, I've had a chance to run memtest, three passes to be exact, all of which came back clean. It seems my RAM is working as it should be.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Un-install Daemon Tools and see if you get any relief from the BSODs.

From the stack text of one of you *0x101* dumps - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`03265868 fffff800`020b53e1 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03265870 fffff800`0205daaa nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`032658b0 fffff800`02535d74 nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`032658e0 fffff800`0206572d hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03265910 fffff800`020a4404 nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03265aa0 fffff800`0206ed6b nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x24
fffff800`03265ad0 fffffa60`02f90062 nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03265b00 fffffa60`02f91af6 USBPORT!USBPORT_AcquireEpListLock+0x2e
fffff800`03265b30 fffffa60`02f9c803 USBPORT!USBPORT_ProcessNeoStateChangeList+0x3e
fffff800`03265bd0 fffffa60`00a4998a USBPORT!USBPORT_DM_TimerDpc+0x5f
fffff800`03265c00 fffffa80`03976000 [COLOR=Red][B]sptd[/B][/COLOR]+0x4398a
fffff800`03265c08 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`03976000
[/FONT]
```
`

I cannot stress the importance often enough that Daemon Tools can be responsible for an untold number and variety of BSODs in Vista & /or Windows 7. Let's see if this is the case here as well.

Please let us know the outcome after the removal of Daemon Tools.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll remove that now. One question though- how did you realise I had Daemon Tools?

Will update tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Notice the piece that *jcgriff2* highlighted in red: *sptd*. *sptd.sys* is a driver included in Daemon Tools.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Update- removing daemon tools has not fixed the issue.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to see your *msinfo*: please click *Start*>type *msinfo32*>*File*>*Save*>Give it any name, as long as it's a .NFO file.

Zip it up and attach it to your next post.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

System info as per request.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a hunch, but try disabling your webcam in Device Manager.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have a webcam, so there is no section relating to a webcam in device manager. I've noticed one thing in device manager though- both ATI and Realtek have drivers for High Definition Audio. Could this conflict be causing my problems?

For reference, they are listed as follows-

ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio- ATI AA01
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Bumping, still have the issue. I'm still clueless as to what is causing the problem.

I've removed the ATI driver and still no luck.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're still having the issue, please zip up and upload the latest memory dump files (from C:\Windows\Minidump).


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Most recent files here.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I must say, you have one of the most interesting (for me anyway :grin problems I've ever seen!

The BSOD's range very far, but all have the same bugchecks.

This one's blaming memory or video:

```
fffffa60`04bcfcd8 fffff800`01efa3e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0171e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04bcfce0 fffff800`01ea2aaa : fffff800`01e3f3c0 fffffa60`04bcfe00 fffffa60`04bcfe50 fffff800`01e3f3c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffffa60`04bcfd20 fffff800`01e1cd74 : 00000000`00000000 00000028`8074a8cc 00000000`00000000 00000028`8074e0a8 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffffa60`04bcfd50 fffff800`01eaa72d : 00000000`362a51fc fffff800`01fce900 00000028`80000027 00000000`779f5aca : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffffa60`04bcfd80 fffff800`01eca216 : fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000005 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffffa60`04bcff10 fffff800`01eca44c : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`085ad198 00000000`00000033 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0x8a
fffffa60`04bcff40 fffff800`01e69d2b : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`085ad198 fffff880`085ad198 fffff880`085ad198 : nt!KeFlushTb+0x30
fffffa60`04bcff70 fffff800`01ecb4dc : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0201e220 00000000`40000033 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4fe1
fffffa60`04bcffa0 fffff800`01ecf82b : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`064c0000 fffffa60`064c0000 fffff800`01f8b10e : nt!MiResolveDemandZeroFault+0x70c
fffffa60`04bd0030 fffff800`01eced8b : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40042d68 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x42b
fffffa60`04bd00b0 fffff800`01eb80a2 : fffff6fc`4004f570 fffffa60`064c0000 00000000`00000009 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x64b
fffffa60`04bd0210 fffff800`01ea7b19 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`064c0000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x14c2
fffffa60`04bd0300 fffffa60`0241aaea : fffff880`09b6a1e0 fffff880`08f78470 fffffa80`6d4d6956 fffff880`0958a6b0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`04bd0490 fffff880`09b6a1e0 : fffff880`08f78470 fffffa80`6d4d6956 fffff880`0958a6b0 fffffa60`04bd0640 : atikmdag+0x18aea
fffffa60`04bd0498 fffff880`08f78470 : fffffa80`6d4d6956 fffff880`0958a6b0 fffffa60`04bd0640 fffffa60`0243706b : 0xfffff880`09b6a1e0
fffffa60`04bd04a0 fffffa80`6d4d6956 : fffff880`0958a6b0 fffffa60`04bd0640 fffffa60`0243706b 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`08f78470
fffffa60`04bd04a8 fffff880`0958a6b0 : fffffa60`04bd0640 fffffa60`0243706b 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02ea8458 : 0xfffffa80`6d4d6956
fffffa60`04bd04b0 fffffa60`04bd0640 : fffffa60`0243706b 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02ea8458 00000000`00000004 : 0xfffff880`0958a6b0
fffffa60`04bd04b8 fffffa60`0243706b : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02ea8458 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`04bd0640
fffffa60`04bd04c0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`02ea8458 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000200`00000000 : atikmdag+0x3506b
```
This one's pointing to USB ports:

```
fffff800`03265868 fffff800`020b53e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0191e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03265870 fffff800`0205daaa : fffff800`025583c0 fffff800`03265990 fffff800`032659e0 fffff800`025583c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`032658b0 fffff800`02535d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec2634 00000000`00000000 00000017`56ec5e29 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`032658e0 fffff800`0206572d : 00000000`27ceb310 fffffa80`062f3001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03265910 fffff800`020a4404 : fffffa80`06332680 00000000`00000098 fffffa80`063329e0 fffffa80`063537d0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03265aa0 fffff800`0206ed6b : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0253acb1 fffffa80`05836050 fffffa80`058361a0 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x24
fffff800`03265ad0 fffffa60`02f90062 : 00000017`5326c6ec fffff800`0206a905 fffffa80`050846a0 fffffa60`017d2180 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03265b00 fffffa60`02f91af6 : fffffa80`058001a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`a0000003 : USBPORT!USBPORT_AcquireEpListLock+0x2e
fffff800`03265b30 fffffa60`02f9c803 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0253f000 00000017`5342640d fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_ProcessNeoStateChangeList+0x3e
fffff800`03265bd0 fffffa60`00a4998a : fffffa80`03976000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 : USBPORT!USBPORT_DM_TimerDpc+0x5f
fffff800`03265c00 fffffa80`03976000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 : sptd+0x4398a
fffff800`03265c08 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`03976750 fffff800`02187680 00000000`00000f45 fffff800`03265cf0 : 0xfffffa80`03976000
```
This to audio...

```
fffff800`032679d8 fffff800`020b93e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0191e180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`032679e0 fffff800`02061aaa : fffff800`0255c3c0 fffff800`03267b00 fffff800`03267b50 fffff800`0255c3c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`03267a20 fffff800`02539d74 : 00000000`00000000 00000011`1eda0213 00000000`00000000 00000011`1eda3a0f : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`03267a50 fffff800`0206972d : 00000000`1b8169ac fffff800`03267b00 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0218b680 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03267a80 fffff800`020a8401 : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0218b680 00000000`00000f45 fffff800`03267cf0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03267c10 fffff800`02072d6b : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x21
fffff800`03267c40 fffffa60`02f18685 : fffff800`03267cf8 00000000`00000008 fffff800`03267d08 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x2b
fffff800`03267c70 fffff800`020704b3 : fffff800`03267d20 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : HDAudBus!HdaController::TimeoutDpc+0x29
fffff800`03267ca0 fffff800`02070e38 : fffff800`03267f00 fffff800`020e7a02 fffff800`03267ef8 00000000`00000010 : nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x333
fffff800`03267ed0 fffff800`0207169f : 00000c6a`3a537e66 fffffa60`0473eaa0 fffff800`00000010 fffff800`0218ea80 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1d8
fffff800`03267f40 fffff800`0206b465 : fffffa60`00e0e720 fffff800`0218b680 fffffa60`0473eaa0 fffff800`0255c3c0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1df
fffff800`03267fb0 fffff800`0206b277 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffffa60`0473e9e0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
```
Conclusion: It must be either a problem with your motherboard, power supply, or (if you're lucky) your hard drive.

Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the following command: *sfc /scannow*.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HI it might help the guys here if you post the info on your power supply make model wattage.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

joeten said:


> HI it might help the guys here if you post the info on your power supply make model wattage.


Thanks, Joe - forgot to mention that. Most important is the wattage, but the make and model of your PSU would be very helpful.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Dell Studio XPS 435mt is supplied with a 360w PSU- can't find any further info on *which* PSU.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of th
em.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

Delicious, delicious copypasta.

I know you guys are probably gonna want to see CBS.log, so I've uploaded that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

The 0x101 bugcheck refers to the CPU, but as InfalliblexOne said, can be caused by various other hardware failure. I have seen a few related to drivers, but rare. You can test your drivers, but this may be a futile attempt at best.

Run the driver verifier. be sure to read the instructions at the bottom - we want a BSOD here, preferably with a 0xc4 bugcheck, but a non-Microsoft driver named. When BSOD occurs, get the dump and attach it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

So far nothing from driver verifier. I still don't quite get why it is only crashing once daily, and on reboot it can run for hours on end with no problems.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree - that fact is very odd indeed.

Just throwing this out there - what happens if you re-boot 4x a day -- will you have 4 crashes?


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know. I'll check soon. I've had my first BSoD today, so I'll game for a couple of hours, shut down, restart, game again and see if I crash again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again - 

Please run this also -- I want to get a look at the RAM sticks b/c of the "unknown module" that is popping up.

Download the zip file, extract the batch script (BAT) file & save to desktop. RIGHT-click on the BAT file icon, select "Run as administrator".

An Internet Explorer screen will appear results. Save it or got to your documents folder & look for the file *1.html*.

Zip it up and attach to your next post.

Not sure if it will be helpful, but....

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


EDIT: JUST SAW YOUR POST RE: BSOD. Get that dump (please), zip it up & attach to post.

You will have to copy it out of c:\windows\minidump to another folder b4 you zip.

JC

.
.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Uploaded today's minidump and the RAM file as requested. I'm going to restart and see if I have another BSoD.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

From the stack text, it looks like RAM once again:

```
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffffa60`04194868 fffff800`020f23e1 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04194870 fffff800`0209aaaa nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffffa60`041948b0 fffff800`02014d74 nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffffa60`041948e0 fffff800`020a272d hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffffa60`04194910 fffff800`020c2216 nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffffa60`04194aa0 fffff800`020c244c nt!KxFlushEntireTb+0x8a
fffffa60`04194ad0 fffff800`02061d2b nt!KeFlushTb+0x30
fffffa60`04194b00 fffff800`020b1160 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4fe1
fffffa60`04194b30 fffff800`0209fb19 nt!MmAccessFault+0x2580
fffffa60`04194c20 00000000`0f24b3aa nt!KiPageFault+0x119
00000000`0017e098 00000000`00000000 0xf24b3aa
```
Also, although this looks like a hardware issue, it seems like all of the processes that have a problem with it are *hl2.exe* - part of the program *Steam*. Not sure what to make of it, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, all this links back to hl2.exe, the game engine for a wide variety of steam games, and I'm pretty sure the BSoDs will happen for various other non-steam fps games.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The process name given in the BSOD's is the name of the process running when the crash occurred. Each process has several threads running "inside" of it - so it's possible that an unidentifed thread that has already exited has caused the corruption that leads to the crash of the system.

In most cases of this type, there's an update for the game that will fix the issue. Please check the Half Life 2 forums for such an update.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

nothing as of yet, as hl2.exe automatically updates. I'll check it with a different fps game that doesn't run off the hl2 engine and see if it still happens.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Update for you guys, another BSoD, this time a completely different fullscreen game. Guild Wars, completely unrelated to HL2, Steam and TF2. The trend here so far is fullscreen. Something is going wrong when I run a game fullscreen.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The dump:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.388\Mini102509-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*f:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.22389.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0204c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02211db0
Debug session time: Sun Oct 25 15:05:33.911 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:31:50.973
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {19, 0, fffffa60018af180, 5}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000019, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffffa60018af180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`032612d8 fffff800`020ee3e1 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`018af180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`032612e0 fffff800`02096aaa : fffff800`020333c0 fffff800`03261400 fffff800`03261450 fffff800`020333c0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`03261320 fffff800`02010d74 : 00000000`00000000 0000001e`609906f2 00000000`00000000 0000001e`60993ee6 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`03261350 fffff800`0209e72d : 00000000`1f8cf966 fffffa80`05c94448 fffffa80`05535750 fffffa60`007b6379 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03261380 fffff800`0212b612 : fffff800`00000000 fffff800`03261530 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03261510 fffffa60`00a4aaab : 00000000`00000003 00000000`00000002 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeIpiGenericCall+0xd2
fffff800`03261570 00000000`00000003 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00a4b204 : sptd+0x44aab
fffff800`03261578 00000000`00000002 : 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00a4b204 fffff800`03261640 : 0x3
fffff800`03261580 00000000`000000fe : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00a4b204 fffff800`03261640 fffffa60`00a4b1c0 : 0x2
fffff800`03261588 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`00a4b204 fffff800`03261640 fffffa60`00a4b1c0 fffff800`03261640 : 0xfe


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`032612d8 fffff800`020ee3e1 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`032612e0 fffff800`02096aaa nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34b4
fffff800`03261320 fffff800`02010d74 nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0xea
fffff800`03261350 fffff800`0209e72d hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8c
fffff800`03261380 fffff800`0212b612 nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x14d
fffff800`03261510 fffffa60`00a4aaab nt!KeIpiGenericCall+0xd2
fffff800`03261570 00000000`00000003 sptd+0x44aab
fffff800`03261578 00000000`00000002 0x3
fffff800`03261580 00000000`000000fe 0x2
fffff800`03261588 00000000`00000000 0xfe
```
Once again, it point to *Daemon Tools*. Uninstall it and see how it goes.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

This is odd. When Daemon Tools is installed, it points towards that. When it is uninstalled, it still BSoDs. I'm removing Daemon again.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

New update- Daemon was removed, I still crashed, no BSoD this time though, I'll see if it bluescreens with a sound loop this time like usual for another minidump. Trend appears to be any fullscreen .exe, the common signal of an incoming BSoD is sound begins to fail.


----------



## NapalmFlame (Oct 5, 2009)

Got a BSoD of Guild Wars.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a STOP 0x124 error - as such it's not amenable to normal debugging.
Most often it means that you have broken or incompatible hardware/drivers.

The most common "fix" involves ensuring that your BIOS, drivers, and Windows Updates are all updated. 

Try running the Windows 7 upgrade advisor - we may get lucky and it'll identify something that is also incompatible with Vista. It's free from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15&displaylang=en


----------

